# Netzteil AX1000



## Saberrider09 (5. März 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch das oben genannte Netzteil und kann was zur Lautstärke sagen.
Bei mir ist es so das der Netzteillüfter nach einiger Zeit immer mal wieder anläuft um das Netzteil zu kühlen. Ansich nix ungewöhnliches, aber man hört den Lüfter deutlich für 2-3 Minuten bis er wieder abschaltet. Es ist alles sauber so das es nicht am Dreck oder Staub liegen kann das der so laut wird.

Ist dies so normal, da in den Tests zu dem Netzteil gesagt wurde das es zwar nicht das leiseste sei aber nicht stören laut. Ich empfinde das als sehr laut und bin eigentlich nicht besonders empfindlich.  Unter CPU Package bei HWInfo konnte ich auch nix ungewöhnliches feststellen , das irgendwie die Last plötzlich angestiegen wäre und auch im Taskmanager ist nix auffälliges zu sehen. 

Leider habe ich kein Video aufgenommen um euch das hören zu lassen.
Ansonsten drehen sich die Lüfter nicht und im IDLE sollte es ja nicht so warm werden das der Lüfter so hochdrehen muss oder doch?

Gruß David


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (11. März 2022)

Hi @Saberrider09,



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch das oben genannte Netzteil und kann was zur Lautstärke sagen.
> Bei mir ist es so das der Netzteillüfter nach einiger Zeit immer mal wieder anläuft um das Netzteil zu kühlen. Ansich nix ungewöhnliches, aber man hört den Lüfter deutlich für 2-3 Minuten bis er wieder abschaltet. Es ist alles sauber so das es nicht am Dreck oder Staub liegen kann das der so laut wird.


Der Lüfter in unserem AX1000 Netzteil,  fängt erst ab 300W an hochzudrehen. Der dabei entstehende Geräuschpegel beläuft auf 10dB bis max. 20dB. Das entspricht  in etwa das Ticken einer Uhr bis hin zum flüstern oder Atemgeräusche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Ist dies so normal, da in den Tests zu dem Netzteil gesagt wurde das es zwar nicht das leiseste sei aber nicht stören laut. Ich empfinde das als sehr laut und bin eigentlich nicht besonders empfindlich. Unter CPU Package bei HWInfo konnte ich auch nix ungewöhnliches feststellen , das irgendwie die Last plötzlich angestiegen wäre und auch im Taskmanager ist nix auffälliges zu sehen.


Daher möchte ich gerne von dir erfahren, wie lange du schon im Besitz des AX1000 Netzteiles bist und ob am Anfang, die Geräusche auch schon zu hören waren?

Falls dem nicht so ist, würde ich dich bitten, kontakt mit meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport aufzunehmen, sodass sie dir dein Netzteil austauschen.

Wenn du einen Austausch durchführen möchtest, so kann ich dir nur empfehlen, eine Advanced RMA zu verlangen. Damit behältst du dein AX1000 bis dir ein neues zugeschickt wurde und kannst deinen PC bis dahin auch weiterhin nutzen. Info: Advanced RMA

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Saberrider09 (12. März 2022)

CORSAIR_Marcus schrieb:


> Hi @Saberrider09,
> 
> 
> Der Lüfter in unserem AX1000 Netzteil,  fängt erst ab 300W an hochzudrehen. Der dabei entstehende Geräuschpegel beläuft auf 10dB bis max. 20dB. Das entspricht  in etwa das Ticken einer Uhr bis hin zum flüstern oder Atemgeräusche.


OK. Wenn der Lüfter hochfährt ist er deutlich lauter als 10-20 DB, man nimmt ihn mehr als wahr. Das geht so rund 3 Minuten und dann hört das wieder auf und der Lüfter steht still.


CORSAIR_Marcus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bestellt hatte ich den Rechner bzw. das Netzteil am 11.12.2020 und das Rechnungsdatum ist der 04.02.2021. Ob dies auch am Anfang zu hören war kann ich leider nicht sagen, da der PC lauter war wie heute. Habe den PC auf ne externe Wasserkühlung erweitert und seitdem hört man nix mehr. Da fiel mir das dann auch mit dem Netzteil erst auf.


CORSAIR_Marcus schrieb:


> Falls dem nicht so ist, würde ich dich bitten, kontakt mit meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport aufzunehmen, sodass sie dir dein Netzteil austauschen.
> 
> Wenn du einen Austausch durchführen möchtest, so kann ich dir nur empfehlen, eine Advanced RMA zu verlangen. Damit behältst du dein AX1000 bis dir ein neues zugeschickt wurde und kannst deinen PC bis dahin auch weiterhin nutzen. Info: Advanced RMA
> 
> Grüße Marcus


Danke für deine Hilfe. Werde mich mal an den Support wenden. Würde  versuchen das Geräusch aufzunehmen und hier mal hochzuladen, dann kannste dir ein Bild davon machen.

Gruß David


----------



## Saberrider09 (12. März 2022)

Hier mal das Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_dfsfoXLic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Video. Ist leider immer etwas schwer festzustellen was im normalen Bereich liegt und was nicht wenn man nur das Video als Anhaltspunkt nimmt. Ich würde dir definitiv vorschlagen dich bei unserem Support via http://help.corsair.com/ (Klicke im Menü auf "KONTAKT") zu melden.


----------



## Saberrider09 (15. März 2022)

Gerne. Es heult kurz auf und dann läuft der Netzteillüfter etwa 3 Minuten sowie im Video zu hören und geht dann aus. Der PC ist von MIFCOM  gebaut hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, geht das dann auch über euch oder sollte ich die Kontaktieren? Hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. März 2022)

Mal längeres Video mit Beschreibung hochgeladen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1BU1_-QEZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Läuft aktuell ohne Zero RPM Mode und es bleibt Laut.


----------



## Bluebeard (17. März 2022)

Danke für das weitere Video. Ich tu mich wirklich schwer das anhand des Videos beurteilen zu wollen. Da hast du vor Ort definitiv die bessere Möglichkeit und wenn du sagst es ist störend laut, dann sollte es  sich einmal angeschaut werden.

Was mir noch auffällt:  Wie ist das Netzteil in deinem System verbaut? Das Video lässt vermuten, dass es auf der Seite steht. Eventuell in einem vom Rest geteilten Bereich des Gehäuses? Dies könnte den Temperaturfaktor zusätzlich negativ beeinflussen. Der Lüfter im Netzteil dreht abhängig von Last und Temperatur. Das würde auch im Ansatz erklären, warum das Netzteil auch bei geringer Last den Lüfter laufen lässt.

Wegen der Anlaufstelle für den Support sollte es eigentlich MIFCOM sein. Da du das System jedoch modifiziert hast, würde ich dir Vorschlagen dich zuerst bei uns direkt zu melden. Halte bitte die Rechnung digital bereit um diese bei Ticketerstellung hochzuladen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (17. März 2022)

Das Gehäuse ist das Lian Li Dynamic 11 XL, daher ist das Netzteil so verbaut . Der Lüfter sollte eigentlich genug Luft bekommen denke ich. Wenn ich die Rückwand abnehme wird es auch nicht leiser. Lasse ich den RPM Mode aus läuft der Lüfter permant in dieser Lautstärke und das ist deutlich hörbar da der Rest des Systems quasi unhörbar ist. 

Werde ich machen , Danke für deine Hilfe

Gruß David


----------

